Ask HN: Is open source better choice for the developers who are selling script? - provlem
======
provlem
I sell some of my scripts at
[https://freelancercv.com/items](https://freelancercv.com/items) and the sale
is not high, but enough to survive.

Now, I am in extreme confusion, whether open-sourcing all code will give me
better revenue and recognition or I should continue selling code as I do now.

